# JTextfield Eingabe an DB übergeben



## Lia (4. Mai 2018)

Hi wie kann ich ein Wert der dem JTextflied übergeben wird, durch einen ButtonClick an meine phpmyAdmin Datenbank übergeben?

Vielen Dank und LG
Lia


----------



## Robat (4. Mai 2018)

-Datenbankverbindung herstellen
-Textfeld auslesen
-SQL-Statement zusammenbasteln (je nach deinen Vorstellungen / Anforderungen)
-SQL-Statement ausführen.


----------



## Lia (4. Mai 2018)

ok und das SQL Statement wäre dann das INSERT INTO mit einem get() zum auslesen des Textfeldes??


----------



## Robat (4. Mai 2018)

Das kommt drauf an was du mit der Query bewirken willst. Wenn du einen neuen Datensatz in den DB fügen willst ist geht INSERT schon mal in die richtige Richtung 

Um an den Text des Textfeldes zu kommen kannst du die getText() Methode nutzen, ja.


----------



## Lia (4. Mai 2018)

super danke sorry das ich so viele Fragen stelle, ja ich habe zwei Textfelder einmal für den Vornamen und Nachnamen und möchte die zwei Werte an die DB übergeben. D.h ich greife auf den Text mit getText() zu und tue diesen dann im INSERT INTO angeben...?

DANKE.


----------



## Robat (4. Mai 2018)

Versuch dir am Besten erstmal zu überlegen wie das Statement mit festen Werten aussehen würde.


----------

